# NEED TRANSPORTATION HELP



## kaykay (Oct 18, 2003)

We need a stallion transported from Ohio to Central Illinois and would like to do it soon before it gets any colder. If anyone can help please contact me

[email protected]


----------



## Denise (Oct 18, 2003)

Hi Kay, If you cant find a member to haul try Al Ziegler at 641-843-4351 or cell 641-512-4354. He hauled Miniflavors stalllion here to me in excellent shape. He is leaving Az and heading to Ohio 10/22 then heading up to Mi. Maybe he can help and his fees are way beyond reasonable. Good Luck. Denise


----------



## fourhorses (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm in SW OH (south of Dayton). I have a horse-size trailer and I could bring him to somewhere in Indiana.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 21, 2003)

I would really welcome the help! I have a ride for him from indianna to illinois just need him to get from Oberlin ohio to indianna now. Please email me [email protected]


----------



## Frankie (Oct 21, 2003)

Kay,

Maybe Fourhorses can get the horse to me. I wonder if she realizes how far it is for her. Anyway, I can meet her at the Indiana/Ohio border somewhere, I don't live far from her, about straight west an hour.

Then on to you.


----------



## fourhorses (Oct 21, 2003)

Yep!!! I know how far it is but that's OK. If I bring him to "Frankie" it would be just like almost going up & coming back home as she is about an hour West of me. I did e-mail Kay.


----------

